# Airsoft



## ArmyBrat (24 Nov 2005)

:threat: I was just wondering if any of you army enthusiasts do Airsoft or Paintball in or around the Ottawa area. 

If you don't know what Airsoft is, It's like paint ball just with more realistic guns and with small plastic BBs.


----------



## D-n-A (24 Nov 2005)

Can you even play? 15 is too young to buy any airsoft guns, or even play with all the clubs.


----------



## ArmyBrat (24 Nov 2005)

My dad is posted to NORAD and well I now have a Shotgun to go hunting and a Hunting licence, I was 13 when I got them I have I have played Paintball at the arenas and have bought Airsoft stuff from the major carriers, I use e-bay normally. I didn't know that there was an age to play Airsoft, I thought i could because the fire power is less the 500 Feet per second. If anyone knows what it is could you tell me.I'm shire the rules here are different I started when I was in the states, I lived just a year there and I haven't looked into it here in Ottawa.


----------



## D-n-A (25 Nov 2005)

Its illegal to sell airsoft guns an parts to minors.   18+ to buy gas an electric powered guns, etc   and some retailers won't sell the cheap springers unless your 21+ 

What retailers sold you airsoft guns?


At 15 you can't even buy a BB gun or a knife at Canadian Tire, etc


I'm not an expert on gun laws, but I don't think you can even go hunting/use that shotgun without an adult with you.


----------



## ArmyBrat (25 Nov 2005)

I got them off of e-bay. The ones in the US were ... Dick's sporting goods.


----------



## D-n-A (25 Nov 2005)

You got airsoft guns from the US? You got very lucky, if customs searched your package, they would have seized it, you can't import them into the country without the permits/licenses.


----------



## blacktriangle (25 Nov 2005)

ArmyBrat said:
			
		

> :threat: I was just wondering if any of you army enthusiasts do Airsoft or Paintball in or around the Ottawa area.
> 
> If you don't know what Airsoft is, It's like paint ball just with more realistic guns and with small plastic BBs.



I've never really understood airsoft, some of those things go for more then a real firearm. I've looked at sites about arisoft, and some of what i've seen blows my mind. Well at least they don't take the cheap way out- buying a stolen glock and a g unit hat.


----------



## ArmyBrat (25 Nov 2005)

I got my dad to bring them in. They were small an M-16 and two small hand guns. It would be to riskey for me.


----------



## D-n-A (25 Nov 2005)

K, so now it isn't you buying them, its your dad.


Save your money, an don't buy the sh*tty spring guns. Wait till you are 18, an can actually buy airsoft guns and play on all the fields. Also, only buy from Canadian retailers, theres a lot.

check out
www.airsoftcanada.com  Lots of information on the law regarding airsoft, fields to play, info on the sport an weapons, retailers, etc.


----------



## ArmyBrat (25 Nov 2005)

To clarify on Hunting I cant legally shoot the shotgun until I'm 16. the License I got lets me go Hunting in the US with anyone over the age of 21 or something like that. Here in Canada you need to be 16 to get your licence and to own a gun you have to be 18+. just on   a side note In Colo. Sprgs. they have a law that is called the make my day law which lets you shoot anyone on your property with fair warning.


----------



## ArmyBrat (25 Nov 2005)

Thanks a lot I really appreciate it.





			
				ShawnSmith said:
			
		

> I've never really understood airsoft, some of those things go for more then a real firearm. I've looked at sites about Airsoft, and some of what I've seen blows my mind. Well at least they don't take the cheap way out- buying a stolen glock and a g unit hat.



You should try it, It's pretty fun paintball as well.


----------



## Seamus449 (26 Nov 2005)

I took my Firearms Safety Course just last week so I'm pretty up to date on the regs. Here in NS atleast, you only need to be 12 to go hunting or go to a range as long as you have a lisenced adult (18+) with you and you're using a non-restricted firearm, althoguh some ranges have min ages above 12, most like to encourage young shooters. Paintball and Airsoft equipment isn't sold to any persons under the age of 18, but there is no minimum legal age to use it or requirement of adult supervision.


----------



## ArmyBrat (26 Nov 2005)

Thanks, I was manly BSing, on what I thought, Thanks again


----------



## Hunter (28 Nov 2005)

ArmyBrat said:
			
		

> just on   a side note In Colo. Sprgs. they have a law that is called the make my day law which lets you shoot anyone on your property with fair warning.



I'm curious - what constitutes 'fair warning'?


----------



## CdnPhoenix (28 Nov 2005)

Hunter said:
			
		

> I'm curious - what constitutes 'fair warning'?



"Hey! I am going to shoot you!"?  

Interesting question though.


----------



## projectile (1 Dec 2005)

ive checked out the Canada airsoft website, doesn't seem like a big sport in Canada.  It looked interesting, but when I checked out all the stores in Canada that sell them, they are only online.  Also, the stores are pathetic, they don't have a checkout system but you have to email telling them what you want, and send a money order or direct bank transfer??  Doesnt sound too big to me.


----------



## D-n-A (1 Dec 2005)

Airsoft is pretty big in Canada(some areas more so, than others). Some of the larger games bring out 100+ people.

Yea, AFAIK all the retailers are online only, an they usually don't carry a large stock of guns. But you tell the retailer what you want, pay them an there order it from HK for you. Some surplus stores also carry a few airsoft pistols an/or rifles an SMGs aswell as some accesories(mags, BBs, etc)

Just because you don't like the way the retailers work, don't call them pathetic an assume airsoft is small here.


Here's some pics of a large airsoft game in Manitoba.
http://www.pbase.com/axoracing/operation_keystone_strike  The guy wearing the PPCLI t-shirt is  ex 2VP 


http://www.pbase.com/axoracing/image/32504959  - they even rented out a helicopter for it


----------



## projectile (1 Dec 2005)

im saying paintball seems much more friendly, i played that.  When i looked at one of the fields (one of then in B.C), they don't even rent out guns, you have to go on the forums and ask someone to bring an extra and rent one from them, pretty akward.

the guns do look pretty sweet, 
Classic Army M24 Socom Regular --> http://www.007airsoft.com/products/htm/spring-ca.htm
Tokyo Marui M16 A2  -->  http://www.007airsoft.com/products/htm/aeg-tm.htm


really expensive though, you have to buy all the extras like battery and charger


----------



## D-n-A (1 Dec 2005)

I'm guessing the field your talking about is Panther Paintball in Surrey? Its a paintball field, the airsoft clubs just rent out parts of it to play. Yea, you do have to ask for a rental on the forums, I don't see a problem with it. I played with BCAC when I lived in BC, good club, members are helpfull to the newer players, help them out, etc.


----------



## Airsofter411 (27 Feb 2008)

I live in ON and I play airsoft, i order from the US and im 13.. I have 3 guns..


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Feb 2008)

Holy necro reply, you do realize that this thread is over 2 yrs old.


----------



## sober_ruski (27 Feb 2008)

projectile said:
			
		

> ive checked out the Canada airsoft website, doesn't seem like a big sport in Canada.  It looked interesting, but when I checked out all the stores in Canada that sell them, they are only online.  Also, the stores are pathetic, they don't have a checkout system but you have to email telling them what you want, and send a money order or direct bank transfer??  Doesnt sound too big to me.



There used to be stores. There was one in DT Vancouver, Richmond, Kelowna, and Mission. One day 'good' guys from CBSA decided to play SWAT and raided DT and Richmond locations, seizing everything (even stuff that was brought in for repairs). Soon Kelowna store stopped selling aegs and gbbs. Mission followed the suit. That pretty much killed every retailer on the Wet Coast. Others clued in and went into 'hiding' for a bit. Heck, even ASC's own shop stopped selling after a bit. It was a giant mess.


----------



## bnspl (29 Jun 2008)

Airsofter411 said:
			
		

> I live in ON and I play airsoft, i order from the US and im 13.. I have 3 guns..


where the h*** do you get your airsoft guns off of and how


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 Jun 2008)

Airsoft is pretty fun in the right doses.  Paintball I always preferred.  Tiberius make some amazing paintball markers.  Never was a fan of that whole speedball thing with the electric guns and inflatable shapes to hide behind, but nothing beats going out with about 7 other guys and having a nice scenario game.  

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Airsoft is pretty fun in the right doses.  Paintball I always preferred.  Tiberius make some amazing paintball markers.  Never was a fan of that whole speedball thing with the electric guns and inflatable shapes to hide behind, but nothing beats going out with about 7 other guys and having a nice scenario game.
> 
> Cheers, Kyle


Let me guess, you were in the woods, or done the whole Urban thing, right?

;D
Deadpan


----------



## smoke (29 Jun 2008)

I had a steyr Aug a2 civvi model, full size replica tokoyo mauri, and a desert eagle green gas powerd  hand gun with a leg holster, GOOD TIMES ON THE FEILD!


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 Jun 2008)

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Let me guess, you were in the woods, or done the whole Urban thing, right?
> 
> ;D
> Deadpan



No we play right on public streets.  Small woman and children make terrible cover.  If the cops show up we just send them on their way.  

Of course in the woods silly!!  Well actually, once at a construction site that had been left unfinished for like 5 months, that was pretty cool.

Best part of the day was when my friend Nathan ran into a piece of scaffolding and knocked himself out.  He was fine.


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Jun 2008)

smoke said:
			
		

> I had a steyr Aug a2 civvi model, full size replica tokoyo mauri, and a desert eagle green gas powerd  hand gun with a leg holster, GOOD TIMES ON THE FEILD!


Can you be my brother? 



			
				MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> No we play right on public streets.  Small woman and children make terrible cover.  If the cops show up we just send them on their way.
> 
> Of course in the woods silly!!  Well actually, once at a construction site that had been left unfinished for like 5 months, that was pretty cool.



:rofl:
Sounds fun.

Deadpan


----------



## smoke (29 Jun 2008)

sure why not dead


----------



## charlietango (12 Feb 2009)

not to bring up a dead thread but just letting the manitoba airsoft MILSIM enthusiasts know that there is a new development in Manitoba this year

http://moutairsoft.wordpress.com

incuding a 24 hour OP at former CFB Rivers Manitoba www.operationcoldfront.com

www.pbase.com/axoracing is my photo site 
 :yellow:

airsoft in Manitoba


----------

